# EaccessViolation? What on earth is this??



## bhuether (Sep 29, 2007)

I have a new compurter system (Asus P5K, Q6600, 2 GB corsair 6400C4DHX, XP Pro SP2). I installed Asus AI Suite which does things likie control fans, report hardware health, etc. Was working fine. In BIOS I tried making some adjustments. Set my RAM tikmings to be what they are rated at vs the factory default safe settings. I also have ran some spyware programs, etc. Suddently when I launch AI Suite I get this eaccessviolation error. I have since set my RAM back to default. I can't imagine that my BIOS tweaks could cause this. What I hjave read is that this error occurs when a program tries to access an invalid RAM address. In any case, does anyone have ideas? Are there any programs that can tell if any of the RAM is bad?

thanks,
brian


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,

Use Memtest (link in my signature). Run it with 1 RAM stick at a time for at least 4-5 cycles.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

This is more of a application error then hardware sometimes caused by poorly written programs.

Try unistalling the program and reinstalling it.


----------

